# I think we have ourselves some babies!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, Beth warned me and I doubted her and doubted her...

This morning at 8am I heard coming from the nursery box I made for them...

Squeak, squeak, squeak!!!

and then at 9 am I heard...

Squeak, squeak, squeak!!!

and now at almost 10am I heard...

Squeak, squeak, squeak!!!

I don't dare check for a visual. These 2 mice are not used to humans and I don't want to give them any reason to eat any of the babies. However, maybe in 2-3 days I will have a peak. :mrgreen:


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Be sure to follow up with some pictures!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know when the risk of cannibalization passes?


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

For some mice it never does. You deffinantly need to check by 3 days, to cull runts and and make the litter a managable size for the mother (assuming you don't want to cull older babies)

Congradulations on the new babies!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm praying there are only a few babies and they're all healthy. I am pretty sure I couldn't cull anything. I can barely pick up the adult mice after they expire.  I know it's for their own good, but I don't know if I could do it. For now I'm going to hope everyone is healthy and there's just a few little ones.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

shadowmouse said:


> Does anyone know when the risk of cannibalization passes?


There is no risk of cannibalization in healthy, well-socialized mice. You should be able to hold the babies from the moment they're born without fear that the mother will eat them. I've done this with both show mice and pet store mice, although it's usually later on the day they're born since most littering occurs during the wee hours. 

The docility for which we (show breeders and pet breeders alike) breed requires that mice are comfortable in human presence, and this includes during childrearing. The mandate to "wait three days" is really unnecessary for almost all mice.

I find that hamsters and gerbils are more likely to eat their babies, so many people assume mice are, too, but they're really not, unless they're poorly bred, skittish, or unhealthy animals to begin with (and those needn't be bred from anyway).


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope they are all ok, cant wait to see them


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i had 2 hairless carrier does that ate their first and second litter, i think it may have been stress, but who knows, i will never forget the smell though! (not sure if anyone has noticed or if it's just me :lol: )


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> shadowmouse said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know when the risk of cannibalization passes?
> ...


Well, these were definitely not planned pregnancies. I just picked these does up on the 22nd from Petco. Thought I'd just get a friend or 2 for my poor lonely girl at home. Brought them home and then Beth :roll: (LOL) went on about how the one was pregnant. I was like, "No way! She's not pregnant." But low and beyond yesterday morning Beth proved me wrong. :mrgreen: Yes, they skittish and they are not from tracked lines. I don't dare peek for a few days. :?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, good luck and keep us updated on how they do!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I will.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

False alarm. I think... Checked the nesting box this afternoon and there was nothing there. Lots of big yellow pee spots, but nothing else. Supposed mama looks the same size too. Not sure if she's still pregnant or if she had them and then gobbled them. Guessing if she had them and gobbled them, then that would be a similar size to being pregnant? No idea.. *shrugs*

Oh, well. Anyways, I took out the nesting box and now they just have a nice tissue wad for a bed. If they have babies now I'll be able to see them right away.


----------

